# The TOP 10 "Future Weapons" of India



## Chanakyaa

*The Top Ten Future Weapons in Indian Arsenal ( By 2020 ) :*


*This Article Will Visualize the Top 10 Weapons That India is Going to Acquire by 2020.*









> See This : *An Awesome Top 10 List of "Future Weapons" by GoGBot : **Here*





*My List :*

NO. 10 : P8i Poseidon










> In January 2008, Boeing proposed the P-8I, a customized export variant of the P-8A, to the Indian Navy. On 4 January 2009, the Ministry of Defence of India signed an agreement with Boeing for the supply of eight P-8I Poseidons at a total cost of US$2.1 billion. These aircraft would replace Indian Navy's aging Tupolev Tu-142M maritime surveillance turboprops. Each aircraft will cost about US$220 million. The deal not only made India the first international customer of the P-8, but also marked Boeing's first military sale to India.
> 
> On May 12, 2010 Boeing announced that it received the Data Link II communications technology for the Indian Navy&#8217;s P-8I from Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) in April, one month ahead of schedule. BEL delivered the Indian-designed communications system that will enable exchange of tactical data and messages between Indian Navy aircraft, ships and shore establishments. Boeing will install the system during P-8I final assembl





NO. 9 : SPYDER and BARAK 8 SAMs










> *SPYDER* is a low-level, quick-reaction, surface-to-air missile (LLQRM) system capable of engaging aircraft, helicopters, unmanned air vehicles, drones and precision-guided munitions. The system provides air defence for fixed assets and for point and area defence for mobile forces in combat areas.
> 
> The SPYDER-SR (short range) system has 360&#176; engagement capability and the missiles can be launched from the full-readiness state in less than five seconds post target confirmation. The kill range is specified as being less than 1km to more than 15km. The altitudes range from a minimum of 20m to a maximum of 9,000m. The system is capable of multi-target simultaneous engagement and also single, multiple and ripple firing, by day and night and in all weathers.
> 
> Rafael is developing a medium-range version, SPYDER-MR, which has a range over 35km at altitudes from 20m to 16km. SPYDER-MR carries eight missiles while SPYDER-SR has four.
> 
> SPYDER-MR also has new IAI/Elta MF-STAR surveillance radar.
> 
> The main components of the SPYDER system are the truck-mounted command and control unit, the missile firing unit with Python 5 and Derby missiles, a field service vehicle and missile supply vehicle.
> 
> The system can launch missiles in two modes of operation: lock on before launch (LOBL) and lock on after launch (LOAL).
> 
> A typical SPYDER squadron consists of one mobile command and control unit (CCU) and four mobile firing units (MFU). The mobile CCU is equipped with a surveillance radar and two operator stations with a radio datalink between the CCU and the four MFUs.












> India and Israel agreed to jointly develop a new long range, land-based air defense system to replace the aging Pechora (SA-3 GOA) missiles currently in service with the Indian Air Force.
> 
> *Covering a range of 70 km, the new missile will almost double the range of the 60km vertically launched Barak 8 shipborne missile (also known as Barak NG) currently being developed for the Indian and Israeli Navies under a US$480 million five year program launched in early 2006.*






NO. 8 : Air Launched Brahmos & Hypersonic Brahmos II










> Work on the air-launched version of the missile is in the final stages and BrahMos scientists are now waiting for the Su-30MKI aircraft from India to act as a platform for test launch of the missile.
> 
> The air-launched version, will be lighter and smaller than the land-based version of the missile so that it can be fitted to the aircraft. One of the two speed boosters in the missile has been removed for the air version of the weapon system as after being launched from an aircraft moving at a speed of more than 1.5 mach, the missile will automatically gain its momentum and maintain its speed of 2.8 mach, the sources said.
> 
> After being released from the aircraft, the missile will have a free fall of about 150 metres before getting activated and flying to its target. The range and speed of the missile will remain the same as that of its land and ship-launched versions, they said.
> 
> For the integration of the aircraft with the missile, two of IAF Su-30 MKI planes will be used. These aircraft would be the part of the 40 additional Su-30s, for which orders were placed in 2006.
> 
> Soon after induction into the IAF, the two aircraft will be sent back to Russia where their airframe will be strengthened to carry the missile in their underbelly, the source said adding, they are expected to be inducted into the operational service of both India and Russia by 2012.
> 
> *With the induction of the air-launched version of the missiles, enemy targets deep within its territory will also be in reach of the 290 km range supersonic cruise missile. BrahMos also has plans of test-firing the submarine launched version of the missile off the coast of Orissa in December this year.*




*Hypersonic Brahmos II*




> *A joint Russian-Indian company has started the development of a cruise missile capable of flying at Mach 5, which will make it 'impossible to intercept'. BrahMos-2 will be the next generation of the highly successful the BrahMos missile already used by Indian military.
> *
> The BrahMos missile (the acronym stands for Brahmaputra-Moscow) has been in development since 1998 and had its first successful test launch in 2001.
> 
> Russia provided the design of its P-800 Oniks missile as the basis of the project while India developed its guidance system. It has a maximum speed of Mach 2.8, making it is the world's fastest cruise missile.
> 
> *The BrahMos-2 is expected to have twice the speed of the current version, which, the developers say, will make it practically immune to all existing missile defence systems.*



NO. 7 : Shaurya & Agni V Missiles



http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/shaurya-missile-launch-s.jpg



> Shaurya is a two stage, solid fueled weapon with characteristics of both ballistic and cruise missiles. Unlike conventional cruise missile which cruise at extremely low altitudes and subsonic speeds using turbo fan engines, Shaura cruises at extremely high altitudes at hypersonic speeds using rocket power.
> 
> Its first stage lofts it to 40 km. altitude. The second stage is used for cursing towards the target while maneuvering with an aim of rendering interception difficult. During the endgame, the missile guides itself to the target.
> 
> DRDO claims the missile is capable of striking within 20-30 metres of its target after travelling 750 kilometres.
> 
> Speaking to the press at DefExpo 2010, DRDO Chief VK Sarsawat said, "Like a ballistic missile, it is powered by solid fuel. And, like a cruise missile, it can guide itself right up to the target."











> India aims to test a new nuclear-capable missile with a 5000-km (3,100-mile) range, a top military scientist said on Wednesday, a move that could complicate security in a volatile region.
> 
> The missile would effectively bring most of China within India's range, as well as more potential targets to the west and east than its existing weaponry.
> 
> "Agni-V is out of the drawing board. We are aiming for a flight trial within a year," V.K. Saraswat, India's chief military scientist told reporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

NO. 6 : Falcon and DRDO AWACS 










> The induction of the Phalcon comes as a tremendous force multiplier in the present standoff between India and Pakistan. "It can help monitor the military build-up, troop and aircraft movements nearly 200 km inside Pakistan while flying nearly 100 km inside your own territory," says Air Marshal A.K. Goel (retd)
> 
> The only platforms offering such a capability, albeit a limited one, are the spy planes of the R&AW's Aviation Research Centre and the IAF's fleet of Israeli-built Heron and Searcher-II drones.
> 
> The aircraft can do this using its Israeli-built AEW mission suite called the Phalcon, mounted on a Russian-built IL-76 transport aircraft. The system is used for tactical surveillance of airborne and surface targets and intelligence gathering to a radius of over 400 km. The solid-state phased array Elta EL/M-2075 radar is mounted on a radome above the fuselage. The electronically steered beam provides a 360 degree coverage around the aircraft and it carries air force personnel on board to analyse the data and steer fighter aircraft.
> 
> "AEWs have a three-fold advantage of flexibility-they can be deployed anywhere, provide much better coverage because they are mounted on an elevated platform and carry control systems and datalinks, which can be used to vector your own fighter aircraft," says Air Marshal V.K. Bhatia, former western air commander.










> Defence Research and Development Organisation is pursuing development of Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AWACS) at a cost of Rs. 1,800 cr with a probable date of completion in the year 2011.
> 
> Development and manufacture of indigenous Radar is included in AWACS programme. The possibilities of marketing Indian technology for surveillance equipment in world markets have not been assessed




NO. 5 : MMRCA - SH18 or Rafale 









> The Indian Air Force Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) Competition, commonly known as the MRCA Tender, is an ongoing competition to supply the Indian Air Force with 126 Multi-Role Combat Aircraft. The Defence Ministry has allocated Rs. 42,000 crore for the purchase of these aircraft (Approx. US$10.5 billion).
> 
> Six aircraft were bid for this multi-billion dollar contract, which has been touted as India's single largest defence deal ever. These represent some of the latest combat aircraft being developed or fielded today.
> 
> Its My Personal Openion but It seems It will be one of the two - F/A 18 or The Rafale.












> The Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet is a twin-engine 4.5 generation[3][4] carrier-based multirole fighter aircraft. The F/A-18E single-seat variant and F/A-18F tandem-seat variant are larger and more advanced derivatives of the F/A-18C and D Hornet. The Super Hornet has an internal 20 mm gun and can carry air-to-air missiles and air-to-surface weapons. Additional fuel can be carried with up to five external fuel tanks and the aircraft can be configured as an airborne tanker by adding an external air refueling system.












> The Dassault Rafale (English: Squall)[2] is a French twin-engined delta-wing agile multi-role 4.5th-generation jet fighter aircraft designed and built by Dassault Aviation. Introduced in 2000, the Rafale is being produced both for land-based use with the French Air Force and for carrier-based operations with the French Navy. It has also been marketed for export to several countries but has not yet received orders.





NO. 4 : INS Vikramaditya & IAC 1









> INS Vikramaditya (Sanskrit: &#2357;&#2367;&#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2350;&#2366;&#2342;&#2367;&#2340;&#2381;&#2351;, Vikram&#257;ditya) is the new name for the former Soviet aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, which has been procured by India, and is estimated to enter service in the Indian Navy after 2012.
> 
> The Vikramaditya is a modified Type 1143 Kiev class aircraft carrier built in 1978-1982 at Black Sea Shipyard, Mykolaiv, Ukraine. The ship is presently being extensively refitted at Sevmash shipyard in Russia. It is projected to replace India's only currently serving aircraft carrier, INS Viraat.


*
IAC 1 :*



> The Vikrant class aircraft carriers (formerly, the Project 71 "Air Defence Ship" (ADS)) are the first aircraft carriers of the Indian Navy to be designed and built in India. They are being built by Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL).
> 
> The Vikrant class carriers will be the largest warships built by CSL. Work on the lead vessel of the class started in 2008, and the keel was laid in February 2009. Eighty percent of works on the carrier will be completed before its launch in 2010. The first carrier of the class was expected to enter service by 2012, but was delayed by a year reportedly due to the inability of Russia to supply the AB/A grade steel. This led to SAIL creating facilities to manufacture the steel in India.[3] In August 2009 the military purchasing publication Defence Industry Daily reported that the in-service date had slipped to at least 2015.



NO. 3 : Ballistic Missile Defence 










> The Indian Ballistic Missile Defense Program is an initiative to develop and deploy a multi-layered Ballistic Missile Defence.
> 
> Introduced in light of the ballistic missile threat from Pakistan, it is a two tiered system consisting of two interceptor missiles, namely the Prithvi Air Defence (PAD) missile for high altitude interception, and the Advanced Air Defence (AAD) Missile for lower altitude interception. The two-tiered shield should be able to intercept any incoming missile launched 5,000 kilometers away.
> 
> PAD was tested in November 2006, followed by AAD in December 2007. With the test of the PAD missile, India became the fourth country to have successfully developed an Anti-ballistic missile system, after United States, Russia and Israel. On March 6, 2009, India again successfully tested its missile defense shield, during which an incoming "enemy" missile was intercepted at an altitude of 75 km





NO. 2 : INS Arihant - The Nuclear Submarine









> INS Arihant (Sanskrit: &#2309;&#2352;&#2367;&#2361;&#2306;&#2340 (S-73) is the lead ship of India's Arihant class of nuclear-powered submarines. The 5,000&#8211;6,000 tonne vessel was built under the Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV) project at the Ship Building Centre in Visakhapatnam.
> 
> The symbolic launch ceremony for the Arihant was held on July 26, 2009 marked the anniversary of Vijay Diwas (Kargil War Victory Day). It was reported that the nuclear reactor and other systems were not included at the time of the submarine's launch. Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma said in December 2009, "Work is in progress to make INS Arihant operational for sea-trials...it should be inducted in two years or so."
> 
> In 2010, the submarine was reported to have begun its sea trials with the submarine to be formally inducted into the Indian Navy by 2011. Full integration of key systems and Sea trials are expected to be extensive. The name of the vessel, Arihant is in Sanskrit and literally translates into destroyer of enemies.
> 
> The completion of the INS Arihant will make India one of six countries in the world with the ability to design, build, and operate its own nuclear submarines (the others being the United States, the UK, Russia, France, and China).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

NO. 1A : PAK FA and FGFA










> The Sukhoi PAK FA (Russian: &#1055;&#1077;&#1088;&#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1086;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1087;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089; &#1092;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1081; &#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080;, Perspektivny aviatsionny kompleks frontovoy aviatsii, literally "Future Frontline Aircraft System"), is a fifth generation fighter aircraft being developed by Sukhoi OKB for the Russian Air Force.
> 
> The current prototype is Sukhoi's T-50. The PAK FA when fully developed is intended to replace the MiG-29 Fulcrum and Su-27 Flanker in the Russian inventory and serve as the basis of the Sukhoi/HAL FGFA project being developed with India. A fifth generation jet fighter, it is designed to directly compete with Lockheed Martin's F-22 Raptor and F-35 Lightning II. The T-50 performed its first flight January 29, 2010. Its second flight was on February 6 and its third on February 12.
> 
> Sukhoi director Mikhail Pogosyan has projected a market for 1000 aircraft over the next four decades, which will be produced in a joint venture with India, two hundred each for Russia and India and six hundred for other countries.





> The Sukhoi/HAL Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) is a fifth-generation fighter being developed by Russia and India. It is a derivative project from the PAK FA (T-50 is the prototype) being developed for the Indian Air Force (FGFA is the official designation for the Indian version).
> 
> According to HAL chairman A.K. Baweja shortly after the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Committee meeting on 18 September 2008, the Russian aircraft will be a single-seater, the Indian FGFA will be a twin seater, analogous to the Su-30MKI which is a twin seat variant of the baseline Su-30. Two separate prototypes will be developed, one by Russia (designated the T-50), and a separate one by India (designated FGFA




NO. 1B : F.INSAS









> F-INSAS is a Ultra Mordern Programme that has been taken up to equip Indian infantry with the future weaponry, communication network and instant access to information on the battlefield.
> 
> This program is similar to the future soldier programs of other nations. F-INSAS includes a fully networked all-terrain, all-weather personal-equipment platform, enhanced firepower and mobility for the digitalised battlefield of the future. The weight carried by soldiers will need to be reduced by at least 50&#37;.
> 
> The fully integrated Infantry of tomorrow will be equipped with mission-oriented equipment integrated with his buddy soldier team, the sub-unit, as also the overall C4I2 (Command, Control, Communications Computers, Information and Intelligence) system.



1C. Light Combat Helicopter, LCH








> In 2006, HAL announced its plans to build a LCH. Funds for the design and development of the LCH to meet the requirements of the Indian Army and the Indian Air Force were sanctioned in October 2006.
> 
> The LCH is a derivative of the HAL Dhruv, which was inducted into the Indian armed forces. Using a successful and proven helicopter as the base platform is expected to conserve the project costs for the LCH, which is pegged at INR 3.76 Billion (US$78.8M).[citation needed]
> 
> The LCH was expected to be ready for the Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) by December 2010 with the Final Operational Clearance (FOC) in 2011. However, the revised timeframes hold that the 5.5-tonne LCH should be ready for induction into IAF by 2012-2013.
> 
> The first prototype of LCH completed its first ground run on February 4.[when?] HAL has a firm order to deliver 65 LCH to the IAF and 114 to the Army.
> 
> HAL has performed the maiden flight of its indigenously designed and developed LCH. The first Technology Demonstrator (TD-1) of the LCH flew the 20 minute flight from HAL's Helicopter Complex, Bangalore on 29th March 2010. This flight provided an opportunity to carry out low speed, low altitude checks on the systems on-board. The crew reported that the performance of the helicopter and systems was satisfactory










> See This : *An Awesome Top 10 List of "Future Weapons" by GoGBot : **Here*



A Million Thanks to all the Members who Helped to Modify This Thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
38


----------



## Chanakyaa

If You Feel I missed Something Plz do Mention.
Thanks.

Plz Do Visit Gogots Posts With New Compilations.....







> See This : *An Awesome Top 10 List of "Future Weapons" by GoGBot : **Here*


----------



## genetic_nomad

the indigenous AC?


----------



## Chanakyaa

genetic_nomad said:


> the indigenous AC?



Let Me add it Along with Vikramaditya..

Thanks.


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

What about KALI and DURGA

What about F-INSAS

What about Hypersonic Brahmos

What about Military Satellites or say space based Radars


----------



## Chanakyaa

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> What about KALI and DURGA
> 
> What about F-INSAS
> 
> What about Hypersonic Brahmos
> 
> What about Military Satellites or say space based Radars



Kali is Not Yet projected as a Real weapon.

F INSAS.. Yes.. 

Hypersonic Brahmos is a Very Good Unmatched Weapon but i was Interested only in Weapons being Tested/Being Tested.* But Let me Add It.*

Satellites .. we dont know any details as of now...

Anyway.. Thanks for your Suggestions.


----------



## tinguzzz

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> What about KALI and DURGA
> 
> What about F-INSAS
> 
> What about Hypersonic Brahmos
> 
> What about Military Satellites or say space based Radars



I dont think kali is a succesful weapon....US also tried to make such kind of weapon but failed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## KS

XiniX bro u forgot some very important things.
Im not having the pics....sorry.

Army:-

1)*Arjun:- *As the first indigenous tank we have developed it and that too a good one its an important milestone for DRDO and a very important addition to our strike corps.

Airforce:-

1) *LCA-Tejas :-* though it will not be path breaking like FGFA it will be very important in its own right as competent replacement for the Mig-21 s and a big morale booster for the first indigenous fighter programe.*LCH also does deserve a mention*

Navy :-

Even better than the AC,the stealth frigates and the stealth corvettes are very important ot the Navy (its my personal feeling) and the *P-17,P-17A (stealth frigates) and P-28 (stealth corvettes) *are important things that should have been mentioned.

My 2 cents


----------



## ironman

^^^Scorpene Submarine.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Karthic Sri said:


> XiniX bro u forgot some very important things.
> Im not having the pics....sorry.
> 
> Army:-
> 
> 1)*Arjun:- *As the first indigenous tank we have developed it and that too a good one its an important milestone for DRDO and a very important addition to our strike corps.
> 
> Airforce:-
> 
> 1) *LCA-Tejas :-* though it will not be path breaking like FGFA it will be very important in its own right as competent replacement for the Mig-21 s and a big morale booster for the first indigenous fighter programe.*LCH also does deserve a mention*
> 
> Navy :-
> 
> Even better than the AC,the stealth frigates and the stealth corvettes are very important ot the Navy (its my personal feeling) and the *P-17,P-17A (stealth frigates) and P-28 (stealth corvettes) *are important things that should have been mentioned.
> 
> My 2 cents




Dear Karthic i Divided 3 Slots to each...
So in 3 Slots to IAF/IN and Army ... I could Give ..

Poseidon, Vikramaditya and Arihant to Navy
BMD, Hypersonic Brahmos to Army 
PAKFA, Fhalcon , ALCM Brahmos , MMRCA to IAF

Arjun is Already Inducted.

Excuse me for not placing LCA ...LCA compared to MMRCA/PAKFA could not find the place in Top 10 due to 'obvious' reasons ... atleast when i was compliling the Tight Top 10 List.

Thanks for ur Very Genuine Suggestions.


----------



## sudhir007

is it your on opinion or is it some media reports


----------



## Chanakyaa

sudhir007 said:


> is it your on opinion or is it some media reports



its my personal compilation sudhir


----------



## Kinetic

F-INSAS should on top followed by BMD, nothing more important than saving our soldiers and citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

I also think infantry should be given more importance, our soldiers life is more important than any other fancy toy!


----------



## KS

Seems like everybody forgot this one.

Most important weapon and it will always be..!!

No offence in not including others..but this was a nice pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LCA Tejas

Bro, what happened to Our Medium Combat Aircraft????


----------



## KS

LCA Tejas said:


> Bro, what happened to Our Medium Combat Aircraft????



Its just been sanctioned and the MCA is in the design phase.
Will pick up full steam wen LCA Mk-II is finished.


----------



## baker

Kinetic said:


> F-INSAS should on top followed by BMD, nothing more important than saving our soldiers and citizens.



Exactly my thought........... 

i dont think any of these top listed weapons is going to use in near future......

just fit our army with F-INSAS .............. this will make dare to terrorists to cross our border.....


----------



## LCA Tejas

Karthic Sri said:


> Its just been sanctioned and the MCA is in the design phase.
> Will pick up full steam wen LCA Mk-II is finished.



But this is a future weapons thread, so why Not include MCA?


----------



## SQ8

Sanity prevailed, no Tejas in the list. Suggest shifting the Shaurya over PAD, If the concept works within minutes multiple targets can be left in ruins.


----------



## SpArK

When the future warfare will be mostly based on UCAVs why is not any mentioning of it in the list???


----------



## Kinetic

psychedelic_renegade said:


> I also think infantry should be given more importance, our soldiers life is more important than any other fancy toy!





baker said:


> Exactly my thought...........
> 
> i dont think any of these top listed weapons is going to use in near future......
> 
> just fit our army with F-INSAS .............. this will make dare to terrorists to cross our border.....



Well said mates. Our infantry soldiers were always neglected by the govt. Navy inducts stealth ships, carriers and nuclear submarines, IAF will go for BMD, fifth generation fighters but what about our infantry? They only get an INSAS/AK-47, BPJ and a pataka? During and after the war and above all in peace time our soldiers play most crucial roles. 






BTW *baker* your avatar is cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> BTW baker your avatar is cool!



offtopic, but i'm not able to put an avatar, any help. :s


----------



## Chanakyaa

The mooment i get to my lappy i'll add FINSAS...

Friends, i have considered only those products which seem to be reality by 2020.

Thats why No MCA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

feel free to hit thanks button. thread deserves it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hillman32

*TOP TEN INDIAN WEAPONS FOR FUTURE*

*1. Katrina Kaif*

Special talent: Doll face and a shapely *** that rivals Jennifer Lopez's

Beautiful , elegant, charming and angelic would be the best adjectives to describe this beauty, Katrina Kaif. Born in Hong Kong but bred in Hawaii and London, Katrina Kaif comes from a family of seven sisters. Her mother is English and her father is a NRI originally from London. Her debut film was Boom which doomed in the box-office. Her Hindi diction is poor but she is making every effort to improve her Hindi.

*2. Priyanka Chopra*

Special asset: Stylish look and a tight ***

Priyanka Chopra is a 26 year-old girl is the copybook success story. She spent the requisite gym-hours, became Miss World and entered Bollywood. Where she actually slogged it out and earned herself the applause. After a hectic schedule with six films in a row this year, Priyanka said shooting for Dostana with Abhishek Bachchan and John Abraham was like a vacation and a rejuvenating experience for her.Priyanka is the pick of the glamour brigade, an extremely desirable pin-up babe who is a definite performer.

*3. Aishwarya Rai*


Special asset: Slender body and a curvy figure

Born in a traditional south Indian family, Aishwarya Rai started modelling at a young age. This green-blue eyed beauty stole ads for many prestigious firms, the ones which brought her into the limelight were the garden sari and the pepsi ad. Crowned Miss femina '94 runner up, she was a hot favorite to win the miss world title, which she did! Her beauty and charm made her India's darling.

The girl with a million-dollar face combined with a strong personality and intelligence conquered Bollywood. Almost all the happening directors and producers of Bollywood started booking her dates for their projects. The success of Hum Dil De Chuke Sanam and Taal proved that she possessed and could deliver all that it takes to top the charts in Bollywood.

*4. Preity Zinta*

Preity Zinta picture
Special asset: Beautiful face with dimple smile and talent.

Psychology graduate. Preity Zinta has won many awards for acting. Preity acts in just about one film a year. She made a special appearance in the film, Krrish, and while her screentime in Karan Johar's mammoth Kabhi Alvida Naa Kehna is very little, she's one of the few to escape all the critical rants. She is goodlooking, smart, spontaneous and intelligent, producers sign her up easily in their films.

Check this one out:

Priety Zinta and Yuvraj Singh scandal with pictures.

*5. Kareena Kapoor*

Since Kareena's debut in the 2000 film, Refugee, she has acted in nearly 30 films, majority of them bringing her critical success rather than commercial success. Despite this fact, she has emerged today as one of the top and most versatile actresses from the industry.

*6. Sushmita Sen*

Sushmita Sen made India proud as he won the Miss Universe crown in 1994. She was 19 then. She displayed great maturity when asked about the after feel of winning the crown. According to her, she told that it was more a responsibility than glamour alone.

*8. Deepika Padukone
*


*8. Bipasha Basu*


*9. Riya Sen*


*10. Mallika Sherawat*


----------



## baker

*TROLL ALERT......................PLEASE IGNORE*

@xinix --> please continue with ur unique style of discussion .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

psychedelic_renegade said:


> offtopic, but i'm not able to put an avatar, any help. :s



bro click on the "User CP" on the up-right corner of your defence.pk page. It will lead you to your control panel. Than in the mid-left side of your CP you will find "Edit Avatar" under "Settings & Options", click on that. Go to "custom avatar" and copy the image URL to "option 1" or browse from your comp then click "save setting" button. Over....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hillman32

baker said:


> *TROLL ALERT......................PLEASE IGNORE*
> 
> @xinix --> please continue with ur unique style of discussion .......



Do not take it to your heart.

It was just a lighter part - a joke.

BTW - these females are beautiful.


----------



## KEETARP

> F-INSAS should on top followed by BMD, nothing more important than saving our *soldiers and citizens*.



I am happy , Atleast some one considers it more important

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Chanakyaa

F INSAS .. Added.. at #1 Position.
Thanks Guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

santro said:


> Sanity prevailed, no Tejas in the list. Suggest shifting the Shaurya over PAD, If the concept works within minutes multiple targets can be left in ruins.



Ur answer...the question is not abt sanity..its abt priority.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/60955-top-10-future-weapons-india.html#post915936


----------



## baker

LT.PRATEEK said:


> I am happy , Atleast some one considers it more important



Here many F-INSAS fans are there............


----------



## desiman

*Everyone has forgotten the C-17's and the numerous helicopters that are on their way. We also have an artillery RFI out there that will materialize soon and many small ammunition deals going on. *


----------



## baker

i think after this discussion we can send a consolidated report to MOD......


----------



## gogbot

* this list is not the best it could be

You left out missiles , tanks, satellite's , guns. E.t.c 

But you have inspired me to do my own top ten.
I shall attempt to better your efforts with a similar post *

also adding procurements kinda ruined it for , should have been only Indian developed. 

Sorry , if am a ungrateful for you efforts , but just telling you my thoughts.
You usually make very good detailed posts , but you dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## Comet

Again Nice work XiniX.


----------



## gogbot

The Top 10 Indian future weapons for this decade

All weapons showcased below will be of Indian origin or systems co-developed by India.

they will also be inducted some time this decade.

10.Tejas MKII







Now the Tejas may have been around for a while , and calling it a future weapon may be a bit optimistic. The Tejas Mk-II however has numerous state of the art systems, making this aircraft deserving a spot on the list.

(there is enough info about the Tejas out so i wont be bothering with links and quotes)

The difference between the Tejas MKI and MKII , will be much in the same way similar to the differences between the Saab Gripen and the Griphen NG.

Note worthy MkII feature

-A 100KN engine 
-An AESA radar
-improved avionics
-and further refined aerodynamics

the mkII , will also have a Naval variant capable of operating as a carrier Bourne fighter , this further showcases the versatility of the Tejas Aircraft to work in any environment.


9.Integrated Space Cell








> The IAF is setting up an aerospace command. This command will leverage space technology including satellites. The command will be utilised by all the three services of the Indian armed forces and also for civilian purposes by ISRO. On 22 October 2001, ISRO launched the Technology Experiment Satellite (TES). Its onboard 1-metre resolution camera was the testbed for Indian space based imagery intelligence. ISRO launched follow-up military satellite CARTOSAT-2A on 28 April 2008. It carries a panchromatic camera (PAN) with a resolution less than 1-metre but lacks night time and cloudy weather observation capability. ISRO launched a sophisticated radar-imaging satellite on 20 April 2009 called RISAT-2. It is capable of imaging in all-weather conditions and has a resolution of one metre. ISRO has denied that the spacecraft is spy satellite;however, experts believe that the satellite will allow India's security agencies to monitor military activities and movements of suspected terrorists in neighboring countries as well as enable the IAF to carry out precise strikes against targets like terrorist training camps.





> The Indian Regional Navigational Satellite System (IRNSS) is an autonomous regional satellite navigation system being developed by Indian Space Research Organisation which would be under total control of Indian government. The requirement of such a navigation system is driven by the fact that access to Global Navigation Satellite Systems, GPS, is not guaranteed in hostile situations.
> 
> The government approved the project in May 2006, with the intention of the system to be completed and implemented by 2014. The first satellite of the proposed constellation, developed at a cost of Rs.1,600 crore (16 billion rupees), is expected to be launched in last quarter of 2011.
> 
> A goal of complete Indian control has been stated, with the space segment, ground segment and user receivers all being built in India.
> It is unclear if recent agreements with the Russian government to restore their GLONASS system will supersede the IRNSS project or feed additional technical support to enable its completion. However reports came in Apr 2010 that India plans to starts launching satellites by end of 2011 and six months periodic launches take place. It means the IRNSS optimally functional by 2014.
> 
> The System is intended to provide an absolute position accuracy of better than 20 meters throughout India and within a region extending approximately 2,000 km around it.
> The ground segment of IRNSS constellation would consist of a Master Control Center (MCC), ground stations to track and estimate the satellites' orbits and ensure the integrity of the network (IRIM), and additional ground stations to monitor the health of the satellites with the capability of issuing radio commands to the satellites (TT&C stations). The MCC would estimate and predict the position of all IRNSS satellites, calculate integrity, makes necessary ionospheric and clock corrections and run the navigation software. In pursuit of a highly independent system, an Indian standard time infrastructure would also be established.



While technically not weapons , space assets are increasing crucial in future warfare, and India will not be left behind and is expanding its own constellation of military satellite , for navigation , communication and intelligence gathering.

8.Stealth Ships





Project 17 frigate
(credit to BENNY for pic)





Project 15A concept

The Indian navy is marching into the future with its new Generation of ships.

Which include.

*P-28A ASW Corvette*



> Kamorta class Corvettes are the Indian Navy's next-generation anti submarine warfare platform, built under Project 28. They are being built at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE), Kolkata. The first corvette is expected to be delivered to the Indian Navy in 2012. All the four corvettes are planned to be handed over to the Indian Navy by the year 2014.
> .
> 
> The basic design for Project 28 was specified by the Indian Navy's Directorate of Naval Architecture, with the detailed design by GRSE. The design includes many stealth features, including reductions in noise and vibration of the vessels.
> 
> Displacing around 2500 tons and a length of around 110 metres, these vessels will have a very high percentage of Indian made equipment &#8211; either designed indigenuously or built under license through technology transfer agreements.
> 
> The DMR 249A hull steel is produced locally by SAIL (Steel Authority of India Limited). The main machinery is raft mounted to reduce acoustic and vibration signatures. Each gear unit and the associated engines will be mounted on a common raft. The vessel will feature automated control and battle damage systems. The Project 28 vessels use diesel engines built by the Kirloskar Group. DCNS supplied the noise-suppressing raft-mounted gearbox for CODAD propulsion. Wartsila India will deliver the low-vibration diesel alternators to power the on-board electronics. Other signature management control features are built in to combat the ship's infrared, radar-cross signature, noise and magnetic outputs. Two independent interconnected switchboards optimize redundancy and reliability.
> 
> Armament is to include a license-built Otobreda 76 mm Super Rapid gun in a stealth mount and the usual assortment of weapons similar to what is found on the Talwar class frigates and Shivalik class frigates including a Klub-N missile system in vertical launchers, two Larsen & Toubro built derivatives of the RBU-6000 anti-submarine rocket launcher, as well as Larsen & Toubro torpedo launchers. Revati, the naval variant of the DRDO-made Central Acquisition Radar (CAR), is a confirmed sensor aboard the vessel. Hangar and aviation facilities will also be standard features.



*Project 17A class frigate*



> he Project 17A is the follow on the Project 17 (Shivalik class) frigates for the Indian Navy. A total of seven ships will be built. The ships will be built at Mazagon Dock Limited and at GRSE. The Indian shipyards would start the construction of the first ship by 2011 after the process of upgradation of the shipyards are completed. The shipyards are being upgraded to incorporate modular construction technique.
> 
> The design of P-17 has led to creating a wealth of experience which will be applied to the P17A. The P17A frigates will be improve upon the P17 Shivalik class frigates in terms of stealth. It will have covered mooring deck and flush deck mounted (VLM) weapon systems. The number of antennae on the ship will be reduced by using a multifunctional radar. The P17A will also feature better options for roll stabilization. Build times will be cut down and productivity improved through the use of modular integrated construction.



*Project 15B Destroyers*



> In March 2009, the government gave approval for four more destroyers under Project 15B. Even though Type 15B retains the hull form of Kolkata class destroyers, there will be changes in the superstructure and will be far stealthier with better sound and infrared suppression systems. The Project 15B will be armed with the Nirbhay cruise missile of 1000km range, the hypersonic Brahmos-II cruise missile and Extended Range Surface to Air Missile (ER-SAM) with a range of 100 km.





7. Vikrant Class Aircraft Carrier








> The Vikrant class aircraft carriers are the first aircraft carriers of the Indian Navy to be designed and built in India. They are being built by Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL).
> 
> The Vikrant class carriers will be the largest warships built by CSL.
> 
> The early warning sensors and anti-aircraft missile capability of the first aircraft carrier is likely to be similar to that of the Kolkata class destroyers. CSL expects the Navy to place the order for the second carrier of the class 2010, and work is planned to begin in 2010.
> 
> The first carrier will feature a ski-jump in STOBAR (Short Take-Off But Arrested Recovery) configuration. The deck is designed to enable aircraft such as the MiG-29 and smaller to operate from the carrier.
> 
> The Vikrant class is designed to deploy up to 40 aircraft, primarily the Mikoyan MiG-29K and the HAL Tejas Mark 2, including 10 Kamov Ka-31 or HAL Dhruv helicopters.
> 
> The naval version of HAL Tejas is hoped to be ready by the time INS Vikrant is commissioned.
> 
> IAC1 will operate a mix of MiG-29K and HAL Tejas.On 18 January 2010,it was reported that India and Russia were close to signing a deal for 29 Mig 29k fighters to operate from IAC1.In addition,the navy signed a deal for six naval HAL Tejas.
> 
> IAC2 could have a CATOBAR layout, because IN showed interest in the new US Electromagnetic Aircraft Launch System . Among the five aircraft for which the Indian Navy has sent Requests for Information (RFI) are the F-35C, the carrier-based variant of the F-35 Lightning II , the F/A-18E/F Superhornet (made by Boeing for the US Navy), Eurofighter Typhoon (EADS supported by a European consortium), Sukhoi for Sukhoi Su-33, SAAB for Sea Gripen (version of Gripen adapted for carrier operations) and France&#8217;s Dassault Aviation for the Rafale.
> 
> *Status
> *
> The keel for the lead vessel of the class, INS Vikrant, was laid by the defence minister A.K Antony at the Cochin Shipyard on 28 February 2009. The ship will use modular construction. A total of 874 blocks will be joined together to speed up the building process. By the time the keel was laid, 423 blocks weighing over 8,000 tons, were completed.
> 
> The vessel will be launched in 2010 when it would have completed some 20,000 tonnes, including the hull, as it cannot be launched at a higher displacement from the building bay. After about a year&#8217;s development in the refit dock, it will be launched again when all major components and everything underwater would be in place. Only outfitting would then remain. As per the CCS (Cabinet Committee on Security) plan, sea trials were initially planned to commence in 2013, with the ship to be commissioned in 2014.
> 
> The order for the second aircraft carrier in the series is expected to be placed by 2010. The second carrier is planned to be inducted into the Indian Navy by 2017. The second aircraft carrier is said to be of higher tonnage of above 50,000 tons and will utilise steam catapults. A 65,000-tonne IAC-II is on the drawing board. &#8216;&#8216;It will be much bigger and capable of operating fighters, AEW (airborne early-warning) aircraft, tankers etc,&#8217;&#8217; Admiral Verma said.




6.Arjun MKII






This tank has had enough said about it for a life time , but the recent trials have shown that the MkI is superior to the T-90.

At the very least the trials have secured a future for the MkII.

5. Light Combat Helicopter






*AKA also called the Tiger copter(result of the emblem on the side, 
since this beauty is yet un-named i put forward the name "Sher Khan" , the honour the might tiger.*

No one needs an introduction to this beauty.
But you can enjoy these brilliant videos.






"proud Indian" The man took the words out of my mouth.






4.Brahmos-II






improving on the Success of the Brhamos Missiles(pictured above).
This missile will follow in its predecessor, And can be launched from Land , sea and Air platforms.




> BrahMos II is a hypersonic cruise missile that has been lab tested with a speed of Mach 5.26 making it the fastest cruise missile in the world. BrahMos II is expected to be ready by 2013-14 and will arm the Project 15B destroyers of the Indian Navy.
> 
> A joint Russian-Indian company has started the development of a cruise missile capable of flying at Mach 5, which will make it 'impossible to intercept'. BrahMos-2 will be the next generation of the highly successful the BrahMos missile already used by Indian military.
> 
> *The BrahMos-2 is expected to have twice the speed of the current version, which, the developers say, will make it practically immune to all existing missile defence systems.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gogbot

3.Sukhoi/HAL FGFA


















> The Sukhoi/HAL Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) is a fifth-generation fighter being developed by Russia and India. It is a derivative project from the PAK FA (T-50 is the prototype) being developed for the Indian Air Force (FGFA is the official designation for the Indian version).



2.Ballistic missile defence



















> The Indian Ballistic Missile Defense Program is an initiative to develop and deploy a multi-layered Ballistic missile defense system to protect India from missile attacks.
> Introduced in light of the ballistic missile threat from Pakistan, it is a two tiered system consisting of two interceptor missiles, namely the Prithvi Air Defence (PAD) missile for high altitude interception, and the Advanced Air Defence (AAD) Missile for lower altitude interception. The two-tiered shield should be able to intercept any incoming missile launched 5,000 kilometers away.
> PAD was tested in November 2006, followed by AAD in December 2007. With the test of the PAD missile, India became the fourth country to have successfully developed an Anti-ballistic missile system, after United States, Russia and Israel. On March 6, 2009, India again successfully tested its missile defense shield, during which an incoming "enemy" missile was intercepted at an altitude of 75 km.
> 
> *PDV*
> In 2009, reports emerged of a new missile named the PDV. The PDV is said to be a two solid stage hypersonic anti-ballistic missile similar in class to the THAAD. The PDV is intended to replace the existing PAD in the PAD/AAD combination. It will have an IIR seeker for its kill vehicle as well. The PDV will replace the PAD with a far more capable missile and will complete the Phase 1 of the BMD system, allowing it to be operational by 2013. Whereupon Phase 2 development will take over for protection against missiles of the 5000 km class. The first test flight of the missile is expected in 2010. The PDV is designed to take out the target missile at altitude above 150 kilometers.
> 
> *Deployment
> *According to scientist V. K. Saraswat of DRDO the missiles will work in tandem to ensure a hit probability of 99.8 percent.Induction of the system into services is expected to be in 2011.
> 
> *Phase 2
> *Two new anti ballistic missiles that can intercept IRBM/ICBMs are being developed. These high speed missiles (AD-1 and AD-2) are being developed to intercept ballistic missiles with the range of 5000 km. The test trials of these two systems is expected to take place in 2011. The new missile will be similar to the THAAD missile deployed by the U.S.A. These missiles will have to travel at hypersonic speeds and will require radars with scan capability of over 1500 kilometers to successfully intercept the target.
> India is also planning to develop a laser based weapon system as part of its Ballistic Missile Defence to intercept and destroy missiles soon after they are launched towards the country. DRDO's Air Defence Programme Director V K Saraswat says its ideal to destroy a ballistic missile carrying nuclear or conventional warhead in its boost phase. Saraswat further added that it will take another 10&#8211;15 years for the premier defence research institute to make it usable on the ground.




---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

1.F-INSAS


















> F-INSAS is India's program to equip the Infantry with state-of-the-art equipment. F-INSAS means Futuristic Infantry Soldier As a System.
> 
> F-INSAS has been taken up to equip Indian infantry with the future weaponry, communication network and instant access to information on the battlefield. This program is similar to the future soldier programs of other nations. F-INSAS includes a fully networked all-terrain, all-weather personal-equipment platform, enhanced firepower and mobility for the digitalised battlefield of the future. The weight carried by soldiers will need to be reduced by at least 50%.
> The fully integrated Infantry of tomorrow will be equipped with mission-oriented equipment integrated with his buddy soldier team, the sub-unit, as also the overall C4I2 (Command, Control, Communications Computers, Information and Intelligence) system.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> In the first phase, to be completed by 2012,[1] the infantry soldiers will be equipped with modular weapon systems that will have multi-functions.
> The Indian Army intends to modernize its entire 465 infantry and paramilitary battalions by 2020 with this program.
> 
> F-INSAS equipment
> 
> The intention is to equip the soldier to ensure a dramatic increase in their lethality, survivability and mobility while making the soldier "a self-contained fighting machine".
> 
> Helmet and Visor
> The helmet is an integrated assembly equipped with thermal sensors, video cameras and chemical and biological sensors. The visor is intended to be integrated and to act as a heads-up display monitor equivalent to two 17-inch computer monitors.
> 
> Clothing
> The personal clothing of this soldier of the future would be lightweight with a bullet-proof jacket. The futuristic jacket would be waterproofed yet breathable. The new attire that will enable the troops carry the extra load and resist impact of chemical warfare. The new uniform will have vests with sensors to monitor their health parameters and provide quick medical relief.
> 
> Weapons
> The weapons sub-system is built around a multi caliber individual weapon system with the fourth caliber attached to a grenade launcher. These include a 5.56 mm, a 7.62 mm and a new 6.8 mm under-development for the first time in India. The UBGL (Under Barrel Grenade Launcher) will be capable of launching air bursting grenade. The sub-system includes a thermal weapon sight and laser range finder to provide the soldier with range and direction information. The Global Positioning System (GPS) location information, allows the soldier to call for indirect fire accurately. There are two types of next generation infantry rifle under development in cooperation with Israel.
> 
> Accessories
> The soldier will be equipped with a palmtop to be able to communicate with other soldiers, and will be aware of the battlefield. The palmtop will tell the soldier where others are in relation to themselves. It will also enable them to transfer messages.
> 
> Thermal imagers, sensors and night vision equipment, currently deployed in weapon systems such as artillery and main battle tanks, will be customized to make them portable for soldiers to carry in the battle ground.
> 
> Procurements for program
> 
> Procurement requests for the 'open calibre' carbines is valued at around INR44 billion (USD1.1 billion) have been initiated with global manufacturers.[7] The procurement covers night-vision devices, laser designators and detachable under-barrel grenade launchers.
> 
> Indigenisation of program
> 
> With the intent to retain its strategic autonomy, self reliance and indigenisation of the program is being emphasized. Indigenous development of many equipment by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) independently as the prime developer and system integrator as well as with private partnership is being encouraged like with Tata Advanced Systems and Rolta Thales Ltd. Out of five major technologies for the futuristic soldiers, the following two have been projectised in the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).
> Design and development of multi-Caliber Individual Weapon System.
> Design and development of Air Bursting Grenade for Individual Weapon.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forgive me for not including the four missiles 

Nirbhay - stealth cruise missile , that can also loiter at target
Shaurya - quasi ballistic missile , with ballistic launch and cruise missile guidance
Agni-V - 5000 km ballistic missile , canistered as well as MIRV warheads
Astra - India's first A2A missile

I felt Nirbhay should have especially been mention , but i didn't knot where to put them

Also i felt the AWACS not really top ten material.

And yes , i know what your thinking and yes i forgot about Arihant lol.

Arihant CLass











----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TY to XinX for linking my post , and starting the thread
TY to everyone for awesome suggestions .

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Kinetic

^^^^ Much better one dude. Liked the priority. Supports my thought. In BMD please add something about PDV, AD-1 and AD-2 as well. 

And remove the Arjun mk-II pic, its a Japanese tank illustration copied by our 'media'.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Guess what.... We all missed OUR BELOVED 'LCH' !

Will add it soon.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Hey gogbot... Great list mate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*@gogbot and Xinix.. where is my demand for a UCAV???*


----------



## Chanakyaa

Benny brother .... I'll soon add it... I also have to add LCH.

You are very right that UCAVs must have its place in Top 10.


----------



## Kinetic

BENNY said:


> *@gogbot and Xinix.. where is my demand for a UCAV???*



According to ADA chief.....
*
"The Unmanned Combat Aircraft is coming. Air Force is now working on the refinement of the user requirements and we are doing all the technology studies. Probably, in another 6 months to one year, realisable technological specifications could evolve." *


----------



## peacemaker10

What about Light combat helicopter ?


----------



## prototype

i would have never placed f-insas in the list,its nowere near completion
by 2020 only special forces will have its hand on it,if things go right

neither did i consider vikramaditya in the list,though i will support iac because it is indigenious 

i should have considered placing shivalik class and kolkata class on the list,so is LCH

P-8I also should not be on the list,as their r very much chances we will only get a down graded equipment if we dont sign CISMoA


----------



## Kinetic

prototype said:


> i would have never placed f-insas in the list,its nowere near completion
> by 2020 only special forces will have its hand on it,if things go right



As far as I remember initial F-INSAS systems will be fielded in near future starting from 2012. After that step by step, phase by phase IA will incorporate new systems as parts of F-INSAS and full IA will be armed with it by 2020/2022. Where did you got the news that by 2020 only special forces will get F-INSAS? Can you pls elaborate more, thats something new.


----------



## prototype

Kinetic said:


> As far as I remember initial F-INSAS systems will be fielded in near future starting from 2012. After that step by step, phase by phase IA will incorporate new systems as parts of F-INSAS and full IA will be armed with it by 2020/2022. Where did you got the news that by 2020 only special forces will get F-INSAS? Can you pls elaborate more, thats something new.



F-INSAS being field from 2012 is an old news,this was reported in 2007 i think in india-defence website ,currently their r no reports that suggest it is even anywhere near completion,at a time when every other projects r reported time to time in the media

most of the guns in the insas series r still in trials,we have yet not completed the development of night vision googles and thermal designators

i will take around 7 to 8 yrs to equip each and every soldier of IA with this system according to the previous report that after initiation in 2012 the project will b completed by 2020

but as i previously said there r no current reports that state f-insas is anywhere near completion


----------



## Kinetic

prototype said:


> F-INSAS being field from 2012 is an old news,this was reported in 2007 i think in india-defence website ,currently their r no reports that suggest it is even anywhere near completion,at a time when every other projects r reported time to time in the media
> 
> most of the guns in the insas series r still in trials,we have yet not completed the development of night vision googles and thermal designators
> 
> i will take around 7 to 8 yrs to equip each and every soldier of IA with this system according to the previous report that after initiation in 2012 the project will b completed by 2020
> 
> but as i previously said there r no current reports that state f-insas is anywhere near completion



Many prototype systems developed for F-INSAS are evaluated and undergone extensive trials by the Army. F-INSAS is not a single system or object but collections of hundreds of parts and consoles. The initials will be fielded by 2012 after that phase by phase rest of the systems. 

There are many guns/rifles being developed for F-INSAS, I guess DRDO will be able to hand over initial batch by 2012. 

As I said starting from 2012 to 2020 so the programme has taken shape and going to be inducted in near future, thats the reason I recommended it to be on top.


----------



## baker

Kinetic said:


> Many prototype systems developed for F-INSAS are evaluated and undergone extensive trials by the Army. F-INSAS is not a single system or object but collections of hundreds of parts and consoles. The initials will be fielded by 2012 after that phase by phase rest of the systems.
> 
> There are many guns/rifles being developed for F-INSAS, I guess DRDO will be able to hand over initial batch by 2012.
> 
> As I said starting from 2012 to 2020 so the programme has taken shape and going to be inducted in near future, thats the reason I recommended it to be on top.



any body know how the F-INSAS induction programm is going to happen

i mean what will be the priority among the different modules

My priority will be

1: Light Weigth Bullet proof Jacket [top top priority]
2: Helmet
3:Night vision googles.
4:communication equipment
5:new assault rifle


----------



## gogbot

BENNY said:


> *@gogbot and Xinix.. where is my demand for a UCAV???*



We still know next to nothing about the UCAV .
And our information on the Rustom is confusing to say the least.

I simply did not know what to say about the UCAV.
No picture and no info. not even a name to call it by.

Until more public info , i don't know what anyone could say

I originally had something called "the Unmammed Forces" for the list but , it got bumped out of the list.


----------



## Chanakyaa

LCH is in the list.


----------



## gogbot

Kinetic said:


> ^^^^ Much better one dude. Liked the priority. Supports my thought. In BMD please add something about PDV, AD-1 and AD-2 as well.



Made some changes you should check it out.



Kinetic said:


> And remove the Arjun mk-II pic, its a Japanese tank illustration copied by our 'media'.



You , have a better pic to replace it , and i will change it.


----------



## peacemaker10

Now it looks complete ..

Very impressvie list for Indian armed forces .

Feeling very excited, like doing shopping for Diwali


----------



## Chanakyaa

Benny... I just reasearched about Indian UCAVs.. BUT COULDNT FIND ANY THING SPECTACULAR THAT WILL BE POSSIBLE BEFORE 2020 ...

PLS SEND ME SOME INFO REGARDING IT SO THAT I MAY ADD IT IN TOP 10.


----------



## KS

The Top 10 weapons that will be the mainstay of India for the next 20 years are:

(Guys pardon me for not posting pics or desc...in office now..but just wanted to post my list...)

10) LCH

9) Mil sats like Risat (one thing many forgot)

8)Tejas 

7)Arjun / Artillery like M777 or FH77

6)Warships (P-15 Kolkata class,P-17 Shivalik class and P-28 Kamorta class,P-71 Vikrant class)

5)MMRCA (hopefully SH or Rafale)

4) PAKFA

3) Missiles specifically Agni 5,brahmos and Nirbhay

2) BMD/Arihant

1) an ordinary Jatt,Sikh,Maratha,Gurkha or any one who is ready to make the supreme sacrifice for his motherland India.


The priorities are my own...any changes welcomed...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakyaa

Karthic Sri said:


> The Top 10 weapons that will be the mainstay of India for the next 20 years are:
> 
> (Guys pardon me for not posting pics or desc...in office now..but just wanted to post my list...)
> 
> 10) LCH
> 
> 9) Mil sats like Risat (one thing many forgot)
> 
> 8)Tejas
> 
> 7)Arjun / Artillery like M777 or FH77
> 
> 6)Warships (P-15 Kolkata class,P-17 Shivalik class and P-28 Kamorta class,P-71 Vikrant class)
> 
> 5)MMRCA (hopefully SH or Rafale)
> 
> 4) PAKFA
> 
> 3) Missiles specifically Agni 5,brahmos and Nirbhay
> 
> 2) BMD/Arihant
> 
> 1) an ordinary Jatt,Sikh,Maratha,Gurkha or any one who is ready to make the supreme sacrifice for his motherland India.
> 
> 
> The priorities are my own...any changes welcomed...



I would have loved to Place the SpySat.. but since no concrete data is there i left it out.

Great List Mate.


----------



## SpArK

XiNiX said:


> I would have loved to Place the SpySat.. but since no concrete data is there i left it out.
> 
> Great List Mate.



India's spy satellite RISAT placed in orbit: Rediff.com India News


----------



## Chanakyaa

BENNY said:


> India's spy satellite RISAT placed in orbit: Rediff.com India News



Actually i meant about the specs of satllite... the capabilities.. etc.

Sometime back i had Posted a Dedicated Thread on Indian Spy Satellites :
*
Indian Spy Satellites*


----------



## SpArK

I thought specs are there 

http://ursiweb.intec.ugent.be/Proceedings/ProcGA05/pdf/F08.6(01643).pdf

India&#8217;s spy satellite RISAT 2 placed in orbit


PSR-Personal Blog Blog Archive RISAT-II by ISRO : A Project Management Case Study


*You can make a good writeup and its for sure a major weapon/roleplayer in future defense*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

BENNY said:


> I thought specs are there
> 
> http://ursiweb.intec.ugent.be/Proceedings/ProcGA05/pdf/F08.6(01643).pdf
> 
> India&#8217;s spy satellite RISAT 2 placed in orbit
> 
> 
> PSR-Personal Blog Blog Archive RISAT-II by ISRO : A Project Management Case Study
> 
> 
> *You can make a good writeup and its for sure a major weapon/roleplayer in future defense*



Thanks Benny...
Great Information.


----------



## Jade

Karthic Sri said:


> The Top 10 weapons that will be the mainstay of India for the next 20 years are:
> 
> (Guys pardon me for not posting pics or desc...in office now..but just wanted to post my list...)
> 
> 10) LCH
> 
> 9) Mil sats like Risat (one thing many forgot)
> 
> 8)Tejas
> 
> 7)Arjun / Artillery like M777 or FH77
> 
> 6)Warships (P-15 Kolkata class,P-17 Shivalik class and P-28 Kamorta class,P-71 Vikrant class)
> 
> 5)MMRCA (hopefully SH or Rafale)
> 
> 4) PAKFA
> 
> 3) Missiles specifically Agni 5,brahmos and Nirbhay
> 
> 2) BMD/Arihant
> 
> 1) an ordinary Jatt,Sikh,Maratha,Gurkha or any one who is ready to make the supreme sacrifice for his motherland India.
> 
> 
> The priorities are my own...any changes welcomed...



Where are MKI's


----------



## kaku

I think the List should be like that


NO.14

SHIVALIK CLASS FRIGATE

The Shivalik class frigates or Project 17 class frigates are multi-role frigates with stealth features being built for the Indian Navy. They are the first warships being built in India with such features. The lead vessel of the class was commissioned on April 29, 2010.

The Shivalik class will be the main frigates of the Indian Navy in the first half of the 21st century. 2 ships of the class are being built by Mazagon Dock Limited. A total of 10 ships are planned to be built in several batches. A second batch of 7 frigates incorporating stealth features (similar to the La Fayette class for example) is currently in planning.
The class and the lead vessel have been named for the Shivalik hills. Subsequent vessels in the class are also named for hill-ranges in India.













NO.13

KOLKATA CLASS AND PROJECT 15-B

Kolkata Class

The Kolkata class of guided-missile destroyers of the Indian Navy were conceptualized under Project 15A, and include land-attack capability as well as some signature reduction features. Three ships of the class are being built at Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL). The first vessel is expected to join the fleet in 2012. Four more ships are planned under Project 15B, and construction was approved by India's Defence Acquisition Council in February 2009

Project-15B

In March 2009, the government gave approval for four more destroyers under Project 15B. Even though Type 15B retains the hull form of Kolkata class destroyers, there will be changes in the superstructure and will be far stealthier with better sound and infrared suppression systems. The Project 15B will be armed with the Nirbhay cruise missile of 1000km range, the hypersonic Brahmos-II cruise missile and Extended Range Surface to Air Missile (ER-SAM) with a range of 100 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Nice presentation , thanks for this insight .


----------



## kaku

NO.12

SU-30 MKI



The Sukhoi Su-30 MKI (NATO reporting name: Flanker-H) is a variant of the Sukhoi Su-30 jointly-developed by Russia's Sukhoi Corporation and India's Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) for the Indian Air Force (IAF). It is an air superiority fighter which can also act as a multirole, strike fighter jet.

The development of the variant started after India signed a deal with Russia in 2000 to manufacture 140 Su-30 fighter jets. The first Russian-made Su-30MKI variant was integrated into the IAF in 2002, while the first indigenous Su-30MKI (with Russian engine) entered service with the IAF in 2004.[6] In 2007, the IAF ordered 40 additional MKIs. As of October 2009, the IAF had 105 MKIs under active service with plans to have an operational fleet of 280 MKIs by 2015. The Su-30MKI is expected to form the backbone of the Indian Air Force's fighter fleet to 2020 and beyond.

The aircraft is tailor-made for Indian specifications and integrates Indian systems and avionics as well as French and Israeli subsystems. Due to similar features and components, the MKI variant is often considered to be a customized Indian variant of the Sukhoi Su-35









NO.11


INDIA SPY Satellite PROGRAM

The Integrated Space Cell is the nodal agency within the Government of India which oversees the security of its space based military and civilian hardware systems. The decision to setup the Space cell was taken after analyzing the threat to India's space assets. The report by Indian Defense ministry noted that the "offensive counter space systems like anti-satellite weaponry, new classes of heavy-lift and small boosters and an improved array of Military Space Systems have emerged in our neighbourhood" referring to the Anti-satellite missile test by China. It was incorporated in June 2008 under the command of the Integrated Defence Services Headquarters, and shall be responsible for co-ordination between the Department of Space, the Indian Armed Forces and the Indian Space Research Organization.

RISAT-2 is India's first satellite with a synthetic aperture radar. It has a day-night, all-weather monitoring capability. Potential applications include tracking hostile ships at sea that could pose a military threat.

RISAT-1 is one of a series of Indian remote sensing satellites developed by ISRO, that use a Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) for all weather observation. The 1780 kg RISAT-1 was the first satellite of the RISAT series to be built, but will be the second to be launched.

RISAT-1 is in queue for launch by the PSLV. Previous Indian remote sensing satellites relied mainly on optical and infrared sensors. RISAT-1 uses an indigenously developed C-band SAR, operating in multi polarisation, multi-resolution modes.

The launch of RISAT-1 was postponed to the next flight of the PSLV, in order to prioritize the launch of RISAT-2 in the aftermath of the 2008 Mumbai attacks.

The functions in RISAT include:

* 160 x 4 Mbit/s data handling system
* 50 Newton-meter-second reaction wheels
* SAR antenna deployment mechanism
* Phased array antenna with dual polarisation

During the year, the preliminary design review for electrical subsystems and Attitude and Orbit Control System elements was completed. Installation of 3D measuring instrument for integration and alignment of SAR antenna has been completed.


----------



## Ammyy

Karthic Sri said:


> 1) an ordinary Jatt,Sikh,Maratha,Gurkha or any one who is ready to make the supreme sacrifice for his motherland India.




Karthic Sir, 

One correction, religion is not a bar, just matter one think, He or She belongs the *state called India*.


----------



## kaku

NO.10

BERIEV A-50 PHALCON

The IAI EL/M-2075 Phalcon is an Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) radar system developed by Israel 

Aerospace Industries (IAI) and Elta Electronics Industries of Israel. Its primary objective is to provide 

intelligence to maintain air superiority and conduct surveillance. According to the Federation of American 

Scientists in a 2009 article, the Phalcon was the most advanced AEW&C system in the world.

The system is currently in-service with four countries&#8211;Israel, India, Chile and Singapore.








NO.09


BRAHMOS 2

BrahMos II is a hypersonic cruise missile that has been lab tested with a speed of Mach 5.26 making it the fastest 

cruise missile in the world. BrahMos II is expected to be ready by 2013-14 and will arm the Project 15B destroyers 

of the Indian Navy.


----------



## kaku

NO.8

ARJUN MK 2 & T-90 'BHISHMA'

The Arjun Mk II, a development of the Arjun MBT from the late nineteen nineties which never were built in large numbers, was designed as a counter to the American tanks with a huge 176 mm low pressure smoothbore gun. The Indian tank was built in large numbers in an effort to replace losses after their forces were decimated against the Americans. In addition to building the Arjun, the Indians purchased large numbers of Soviet and Chinese tanks. Still, the Arjun Mk II became the mainstay of the Indian forces and was considered quite a modern tank for its time. It's main gun was considered nearly equaled the American Abrams in firepower, at least at short range. The 176 mm cannon had been specifically designed to fire HEAT and HE projectiles, rather than the that kinetic kill AP and APFSDS rounds most other countries favored. The cannon had been designed to fight old T-72 tanks from the Pakistani army, and at that it excelled. The huge smoothbore cannon fired HEAT rounds that could kill any T-72 with a single shot, and the Arjun II had superior mobility to the Pakistani tanks. The inability of the gun to fire APSD or APFSDS rounds was not seen as a serious detriment, as those rounds were expensive to make, and the Arjun could also be used as a mobile artillery piece. The cannon was loaded by unusual means: a crew member selected and loaded the projectile, after which a auto loader placed a standard propellant charge in the breech. This was done because to make the 176 mm shells and propellant charges into single rounds would have made the round too heavy to lift for a person, and too long to be used in the carousel of the Russian-style autoloader. Supplementing the cannon was a coaxial 7.62 mm machine gun, and on top of the commanders cupola there was a 12.7 mm heavy machine gun. Amongst the preventive measures onboard of the tank were Russian Shtora jammers. Further electronics consisted of a laser rangefinder, a active infrared camera and searchlight, and a basic radio set. The entire hull and turret were clad with blocks of ERA, and light conventional armor. Initial versions of the Arjun II were powered by a 1,000 hp diesel engine which was later replaced by a 1,500 hp gas turbine engine. To extend the range of the tank, a fuel tank can be carried on the rear of the tank and be ejected before combat. The turret itself was mounted in the conventional place, in the center of the hull, with aft of it the engine compartment, and in front the driver. 



T-90M in Indian service.It differs in Kaktus embedded explosive reactive armour (ERA) package on its frontal hull and turret-top (the T-90S has Kontakt-5 ERA), is fitted with an enhanced environmental control system supplied by Israels Kinetics Ltd for providing cooled air to the fighting compartment, has additional internal volume for housing the cryogenic cooling systems for new-generation thermal imagers like the THALES-built Catherine-FC thermal imager (operating in the 8-12 micron bandwidth.


----------



## KS

jade1982 said:


> Where are MKI's



The MKI's are no there because they have already been inducted 8 years back.
The thread is abt top 10 weapons in the future..

if u take the current scenario...replace PAKFA with MKI


----------



## KS

DRDO said:


> Karthic Sir,
> 
> One correction, religion is not a bar, just matter one think, He or She belongs the the state called India.



Dude may be i should ve underlined this word...*"or any one"* in my post.

My intention was not religion but i just mentioned these names because they r the well known regiments in the Indian army.And if u c i ve selected 1 ethnic group from north,west and east India.

p.s.: Please no "Sir"..im an ordinary Indian like u...


----------



## kaku

NO.6

MMRCA


----------



## kaku

NO.5

F-INSAS

F-INSAS has been taken up to equip Indian infantry with the future weaponry, communication network and instant access to information on the battlefield.This program is similar to the future soldier programs of other nations. F-INSAS includes a fully networked all-terrain, all-weather personal-equipment platform, enhanced firepower and mobility for the digitalised battlefield of the future. The weight carried by soldiers will need to be reduced by at least 50&#37;.

The fully integrated Infantry of tomorrow will be equipped with mission-oriented equipment integrated with his buddy soldier team, the sub-unit, as also the overall C4I2 (Command, Control, Communications Computers, Information and Intelligence) system.









NO.4

ARIHANT CLASS SUBMARINE(I am not consedering NERPA CLASS as it is on 10 year lease)

The Arihant class submarines are nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarines being developed for the Indian Navy. The INS Arihant was introduced to the public on July 26, 2009 at a symbolic launch ceremony, which consisted of floating it by flooding the dry dock. It was reported that the Arihant was not complete shortly after its launch, and that key systems including its nuclear reactor, surveillance equipment, sensors, weapons, and ordinance were still in the process of being installed. Other reports have stated that the reactor is on board the submarine. In 2010, the lead vessel of the class, INS Arihant was reported to have begun sea trials and the submarine is expected to formally join the Indian Navy by 2011. The Arihant class is India's first indigenously designed and built submarine. The class is expected to consist of three vessels to be in commission with the Indian Navy by 2015. The Arihant class vessels were designed as a part of India's US$2.9 billion project to design and build nuclear-powered submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku

NO.3

INDIAN AIRCRAFT CARRIER

INS VIKRAMADITYA

INS Vikramaditya is the new name for the former Soviet aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, which has been procured by India, and is estimated to enter service in the Indian Navy after 2012.

The Vikramaditya is a modified Type 1143 Kiev class aircraft carrier built in 1978-1982 at Black Sea Shipyard, Mykolaiv, Ukraine. The ship is presently being extensively refitted at Sevmash shipyard in Russia. It is projected to replace India's only currently serving aircraft carrier, INS Viraat.










Vikrant class aircraft carrier

The Vikrant class aircraft carriers (formerly, the Project 71 "Air Defence Ship" (ADS)) are the first aircraft carriers of the Indian Navy to be designed and built in India. They are being built by Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL).

The Vikrant class carriers will be the largest warships built by CSL. Work on the lead vessel of the class started in 2008, and the keel was laid in February 2009. Eighty percent of works on the carrier will be completed before its launch in 2010. The first carrier of the class was expected to enter service by 2012, but was delayed by a year reportedly due to the inability of Russia to supply the AB/A grade steel. This led to SAIL creating facilities to manufacture the steel in India.[3] In August 2009 the military purchasing publication Defence Industry Daily reported that the in-service date had slipped to at least 2015.

The early warning sensors and anti-aircraft missile capability of the first aircraft carrier is likely to be similar to that of the Kolkata class destroyers. CSL expects the Navy to place the order for the second carrier of the class 2010, and work is planned to begin in 2010.

IAC2 could have a CATOBAR layout, because IN showed interest in the new US Electromagnetic Aircraft Launch System . Among the five aircraft for which the Indian Navy has sent Requests for Information (RFI) are the F-35C, the carrier-based variant of the F-35 Lightning II , the F/A-18E/F Superhornet (made by Boeing for the US Navy), Eurofighter Typhoon (EADS supported by a European consortium), Sukhoi for Sukhoi Su-33, SAAB for Sea Gripen (version of Gripen adapted for carrier operations) and France&#8217;s Dassault Aviation for the Rafale.

India&#8217;s biggest military hardware supplier, Russia, which was asked for information on the Sukhoi Su-33, has opted out of the race saying it is phasing out the plane, a navy source told The Telegraph.

The Indian Navy had originally not sent an RFI to Sweden&#8217;s SAAB but the company expressed interest and was sent a request for the naval variant of the Gripen JAS 39.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

..................................


----------



## prototype

my list will b

1.PAD and AAD
2.PAK-FA/FGFA
3.RISAT
4.Nirbhay,Agni-5 and Agni-3sl
5.MMRCA(Typhoon..my consideration)
6.Arihant class Subs
7.IAC 1
8.BERIEV A-50 PHALCON
9.Project 15B destroyers
10.Shivalik class frigates
11.MKI
12.Brahmos Hypersonic
13.Barack-8 and SPYDER
14 Haroop and Heron
15 P-8i/C-17 Globemaster
16 LCH
17 Nag/Helina/Astra/Novator K-100


----------



## Chanakyaa

Good.... Good...
Let more lists come in.....


----------



## kaku

No.2

FGFA AND MEDIUM COMBAT AIRCRAFT

The Sukhoi/HAL Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) is a fifth-generation fighter being developed by Russia and India. It is a derivative project from the PAK FA (T-50 is the prototype) being developed for the Indian Air Force (FGFA is the official designation for the Indian version).

According to HAL chairman A.K. Baweja shortly after the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Committee meeting on 18 September 2008, the Russian aircraft will be a single-seater, the Indian FGFA will be a twin seater, analogous to the Su-30MKI which is a twin seat variant of the baseline Su-30. Two separate prototypes will be developed, one by Russia (designated the T-50), and a separate one by India (designated FGFA).

On 5 January 2010, it was reported that an Indian Defence Ministry delegation to Sukhois flagship aircraft facility in Siberia observed the Sukhois FGFA prototype, which is expected to make its first flight within weeks. A detailed contract on joint development is just around the corner. The contract, which Bangalore-based Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) will sign with Russias United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), will commit to building 250 fighters for the IAF and an equal number for Russia. The option for further orders will be kept open. HAL and UAC will be equal partners in a joint venture company, much like the Brahmos JV, that will develop and manufacture the FGFA. Further it was reported that the Bangalore-based HAL has negotiated firmly to get a 25 per cent share of design and development work in the FGFA programme. HALs work share will include critical software, including the mission computer; navigation systems; most of the cockpit displays; the counter measure dispensing (CMD) systems; and modifying Sukhois single-seat prototype into the twin-seat fighter that the Indian Air Force (IAF) wants. Further Russias expertise in titanium structures will be complemented by Indias experience in composites like in the fuselage. A total of 500 aircraft are planned with option for further aircraft. Russian Air Force will have 200 single seated and 50 twin-seated PAK FAs while Indian Air Force will get 200 twin-seated and 50 single seated FGFAs.

Sukhoi director Mikhail Pogosyan has projected a market for 1000 aircraft over the next four decades, two hundred each for Russia and India and six hundred for other countries. Russian Trade Minister Viktor Khristenko said that the aircraft are to be jointly developed and produced with India and both countries will "share benefits from selling the plane not only on their domestic markets, but also on the markets of third countries.
















MCA

The Medium Combat Aircraft (MCA), now known as the Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (AMCA), is a twin-engined 5th generation stealth multirole fighter being developed by India. It will complement the HAL Tejas, the Sukhoi/HAL FGFA, the Sukhoi Su-30MKI and the as yet undecided MRCA in the Indian Air Force. The main purpose of this aircraft is to replace the aging SEPECAT Jaguar & MiG-27. Unofficial design work on the MCA has been started.


----------



## kaku

AND THE NO.1

Indian Ballistic Missile Defense Program(This is on top spot because this protect our country from a nuclear threat. FGFA and MCA is for offensive mission.So, FGFA is not on top spot.)




The Indian Ballistic Missile Defense Program is an initiative to develop and deploy a multi-layered Ballistic missile defense system to protect India from missile attacks.

Introduced in light of the ballistic missile threat from Pakistan, it is a two tiered system consisting of two interceptor missiles, namely the Prithvi Air Defence (PAD) missile for high altitude interception, and the Advanced Air Defence (AAD) Missile for lower altitude interception. The two-tiered shield should be able to intercept any incoming missile launched 5,000 kilometers away.

PAD was tested in November 2006, followed by AAD in December 2007. With the test of the PAD missile, India became the fourth country to have successfully developed an Anti-ballistic missile system, after United States, Russia and Israel. On March 6, 2009, India again successfully tested its missile defense shield, during which an incoming "enemy" missile was intercepted at an altitude of 75 km.



This Picture only tell about how this technology work. This picture is not about AAD and PAD.


----------



## Ammyy

*Any one know about second submarine of Nepra Class ???*


----------



## kaku

Karthic Sri said:


> The MKI's are no there because they have already been inducted 8 years back.
> The thread is abt top 10 weapons in the future..
> 
> if u take the current scenario...replace PAKFA with MKI



But this is under up gradation and in manufacture line.

By 2020 it become backbone of IAF.


----------



## Kinetic

gogbot said:


> Made some changes you should check it out.


I am grateful to you! 



> You , have a better pic to replace it , and i will change it.



So until there is no Arjun-II pic you will carry on with a wrong Japanese tank pic?!!!!!!! wow..... greatest logic ever heard! 

Anyway carry on.


----------



## gogbot

Kinetic said:


> So until there is no Arjun-II pic you will carry on with a wrong Japanese tank pic?!!!!!!! wow..... greatest logic ever heard!
> 
> Anyway carry on.



What would you have me do , put this up for Arjun






Besides it will look very similar to that jap tank any way


----------



## Kinetic

gogbot said:


> What would you have me do , put this up for Arjun


Thats much better than putting a wrong stolen image of other's tank! 



> Besides it will look very similar to that jap tank any way



How do you know that Arjun-II looks 'very similar' to that Japanese tank?


----------



## Chanakyaa

@drdoo... Even i was interested in the same, but havent heard of our second akula.

However... Regarding arihant 2, the work is in progress and it will take far lesser time to get ready... As told by anaval officer from this programme.


----------



## baker

prototype said:


> my list will b
> 
> 1.PAD and AAD
> 2.PAK-FA/FGFA
> 3.RISAT
> 4.Nirbhay,Agni-5 and Agni-3sl
> 5.MMRCA(Typhoon..my consideration)
> 6.Arihant class Subs
> 7.IAC 1
> 8.BERIEV A-50 PHALCON
> 9.Project 15B destroyers
> 10.Shivalik class frigates
> 11.MKI
> 12.Brahmos Hypersonic
> 13.Barack-8 and SPYDER
> 14 Haroop and Heron
> 15 P-8i/C-17 Globemaster
> 16 LCH
> 17 Nag/Helina/Astra/Novator K-100




*i wont approve any list with out F-INSAS...*


----------



## Chanakyaa

@ Kaku.. BMD Programme is Certainly a Vital Need. We have got 100&#37; Success in 3 Tests.

But u must understand its NOT a Sure Shot Weapon. You Can Never Gurantee 100% if the Missile will be Intercepted.

So Given The Surity Factor, which even US / Russia cant promise.. I dont really get convinced at its #1 Spot.


----------



## Dash

Ok here comes my top 10
Concentrating on the Top 10 "INDIA" will have and combination of power of fear they will impact on enemy

1. Arihant class submarine - Gives us 2nd strike capability- The only source of Revenge.

2. Agni V - 1st strike capability.

3. PAKFA - Delivery of nuclear weapons plus, 1st to field a 5th Gen in south asia.

4. F-INSAS - makes the soldier defend its country from land invasions. protecting soverignity, generating fear in other soldiers to attck this country.

5. Brahmos and Shaurya hypersonic missiles.


6. P8I posiedon and Phalcon AWACS- 

7. INS Vikrant class aircraft carrier.

8. MMRCA

9. P-15B destroyers

*10. Net centric war fare capability for all of our forces. * - very potent weapon itself.


----------



## Ammyy

Dash said:


> PAKFA - Delivery of nuclear weapons plus, 1st to field a 5th Gen in south asia.
> 
> .



That feels great 

Not only in south asia but first in whole asia


----------



## flanker143

> That feels great
> 
> Not only in south asia but first in whole asia



pakfa is russian so they will feild it first !!! then it will be our turn !!

so we will be second in asia ....


----------



## Chanakyaa

Russia is a part of europe not asia.


----------



## javaman

flanker143 said:


> pakfa is russian so they will feild it first !!! then it will be our turn !!
> 
> so we will be second in asia ....



when will be our turn


----------



## soaringphnx

Ok heres my list:

1. Indian Ballistic Missile Defense Program
2. IAC 2
3. Arihant class submarines
4. PAK FA + AMCA
5. F-INSAS
6. Arjun Mk II + T-90
7. Brahmos II + Nirbhay + Shourya
8. Agni V and Agni III
9. P-15B destroyers
10.Spy satellites


----------



## Mirza Jatt

why are we missingthe MKIs guys ??


----------



## soaringphnx

javaman said:


> when will be our turn



We can expect induction by 2017 if there are no delays. Anyway, by 2020, PAK FA will definitely be in IAF inventory.


----------



## Ammyy

Indian Jatt said:


> why are we missingthe MKIs guys ??



Dude in Future winner of MRCA and PAKFA take MKIs place as this thread is about future weapons


----------



## soaringphnx

DRDO said:


> Dude in Future winner of MRCA and PAKFA take MKIs place as this thread is about future weapons



I agree and let's not forget about AMCA!!


----------



## flanker143

any updates of drdo aewc's ???

i heard that india is making laser guidance kits for it dumb bombs ...ok very nice ... but why not gps guidance kits ???


----------



## indian navy

well its good when we dream about future but what is present 

we are late in every project 

our enemy also has future weapons so we have to one step ahead with them


----------



## Mirza Jatt

DRDO said:


> Dude in Future winner of MRCA and PAKFA take MKIs place as this thread is about future weapons



Ok...i wont mention MKi since we are discussing fiture weapons...but dude,dont tell me MRCA takes MKIs place.they have different roles.


----------



## Dash

Indian Jatt said:


> Ok...i wont mention MKi since we are discussing fiture weapons...but dude,dont tell me MRCA takes MKIs place.they have different roles.


Actually it depends on what aircraft we choose, they could perform different roles but there are aircrafts in MRCA which have similar capabilities to MKIs...


----------



## prototype

flanker143 said:


> pakfa is russian so they will feild it first !!! then it will be our turn !!
> 
> so we will be second in asia ....



dude we have 50% stake in it in terms of developmental cost and 25% stake in FGFA in terms of designing,so it is as much as Indian as it is Russian


----------



## Chaluboy

What about K.A.L.I ?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Dash said:


> Actually it depends on what aircraft we choose, they could perform different roles but there are aircrafts in MRCA which have similar capabilities to MKIs...



true...but our fronline attack bird remains the MKI inspite of selection of any bird from the MRCA..infact we might get a better plane than MKI , but we cant say its gonna replace MKI..thats waht I was telling that guy...If we had to replace it, IAF wouldnt opt for additional MKIs.


----------



## soaringphnx

Chaluboy said:


> What about K.A.L.I ?



The KALI (Kilo Ampere Linear Injector) is a linear electron accelerator being developed in India, by the Defence Research Development Organization (DRDO) and the Bhabha Atomic Research Centre (BARC).

*The KALI is not a laser weapon as commonly believed*. It emits powerful pulses of electrons (Relativistic Electron Beams- REB). Other components in the machine down the line convert the electron energy into EM Radiation, which can be adjusted to x-ray (as Flash X-Rays) or microwave (High Power Microwave) frequencies.

This has fueled hopes that the KALI could, one day be used in a High-Power Microwave gun, which could destroy incoming missiles and aircraft through soft-kill (destroying the electronic circuitry on the missile). However, weaponising such a system has many obstacles to overcome.

*As a Weapon*

The KALI's potential for a military role as a beam weapon has made it, in the eyes of the people, "India's Star Wars". However, weaponisation of the KALI will take some time. The system is still under development, and efforts are being made to make it more compact, as well as improve its recharge time, which, at the present, makes it only a single use system.

There are also issues of creating a complete system, which would require development of many more components. There have also been reports of placing the weaponized KALI in an Il-76 aircraft as an airborne defence system. There is also speculation of using the KALI as an Anti-satellite weapon and as a space-based weapon system, although it is unlikely that they would be implemented, given India's stance on those issues.

If weaponized, it is quite likely that KALI would be integrated into India's Ballistic Missile Defense program.

Original article: KALI (laser) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As of now, there is no proof that India is weaponizing the KALI. There is a possibility that it is developed as a secret project.


----------



## Dash

Agreed...




> but our fronline attack bird remains the MKI inspite of selection of any



However Iam sure you are referring to deep penetration strike role for Sukhoi. Coz this will not be used to do that due to it being exposed to air defense for its high radar cross section...

It will remain as a air superiority fighter....



> What about K.A.L.I ?



KALI is at least 15-20 years away from being mature, no point is discussing that and what roles it will perform is not even clear. it has no place in near future doctrines.


----------



## INDIAN007

*INDIA lately though but has recognised the need to build a strong defence force fearing agression and military buildup by china........MANY FUture projects are been planned.....some of them are in development stage.....hope they are not delayed.......JAI HIND*


----------



## FNFAL

Cool finally i feel India is making up for the lost decade.

once our nuclear triad is complete, we shall command a new respect


----------



## Chanakyaa

FNFAL said:


> Cool finally i feel India is making up for the lost decade.
> 
> once our nuclear triad is complete, we shall command a new respect



Wait till 2012 and ur dream shall be true as Arihant Joins....


----------



## prototype

India is investing heavily in nuclear sub field

3 SSBN's

2 SSN's on lease from Russia

and further plan for 9 more SSN's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JEAN_CLUADE

wat about slbm...................i think THere are plans to make AGNI 3 SLBM


----------



## prototype

JEAN_CLUADE said:


> wat about slbm...................i think THere are plans to make AGNI 3 SLBM



Yes very much in the planning phase,we will not go for trials unless we dont have operational SSBN's in our inventory

It will not take much time to develop as we already have SLBM tech in the form of Sagarika and range will b equivalent to Agni-5,also near to b tested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

sorrry for bringing this on but should we add agni-5 and agni 6  any one want to add anything now ... i think this thread should countinue ....


----------

